# Featherboard that fits Dewalt DWE7491RS



## mavrick6382 (Oct 28, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good featherboard that will tighten down in the miter slot of the Dewalt DWE7491RS jobsite saw? I first tried the Milescraft 1406. It has a miter bar that fits my saw's slot, and I was able to use it to trim some 1.5" thick pine down by 1/8". However, when the knob is tightened down there was still movement and the bar would slide around. I returned it and tried the Hedgehog but it slides around as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

mavrick6382 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good featherboard that will tighten down in the miter slot of the Dewalt DWE7491RS jobsite saw? I first tried the Milescraft 1406. It has a miter bar that fits my saw's slot, and I was able to use it to trim some 1.5" thick pine down by 1/8". However, when the knob is tightened down there was still movement and the bar would slide around. I returned it and tried the Hedgehog but it slides around as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I’m having the same issue with the hedgehog on my DWE7491RS as well  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

I am not familiar with this saw. Does it have a cast iron top or is it cast aluminum. If it is cast iron then the solution is easy: Magswitch feather board.

https://www.amazon.com/Magswitch-Table-Feather-Board-Universal/dp/B001DSZ7EC


This miter slot locking fixture should allow most feather boards to fit most slots:

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/miter_t-slot_accessories.html

And this one works with Bench Dog's feather board (also locking):

https://www.rockler.com/bench-dogreg-miter-slot-adapter-10-012


----------



## ggosack (May 30, 2016)

I have that same saw and have a couple Kreg feather boards that lock down just fine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You need an expanding miter bar ...*

When you tighten the lock knob, the bolt rises up and expands the slot outwards to lock the bar in place, like this:
https://www.rockler.com/featherboar...Xc17suljKGJ6wKwiZ8YeYR1NrVhfM-e0aAm1PEALw_wcB


----------



## mavrick6382 (Oct 28, 2018)

My table saw has an aluminum top so unfortunately magnetic featherboards are out. The Milescraft had an expanding miter bar but even after tightening it down (and expanding the bar) it still moved. The Hedgehog has an expanding bar as well but it's rather difficult to get it to expand. 

Really just looking for someone who has the same saw and has found a featherboard that works well with it. Sounds like @ggosack has had a good experience with the Kreg featherboards.


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

I used to make my own feather boards. I have a stack of red oak sliced to fit my saw slots. 3/4" board will fit very tight in the slot on my saw. I take a sanding block to it to make it fit as I require. For sliding jigs much looser. 

But it is fast and easy to make. Add some paste wax to make it slide a bit easier.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Miter slot dimensions ...*

There are 2 sizes of miter slots on table saws. The standard size on cast iron table saws, Craftsman, Rigid, General etc. is 3/8" X 3/4" wide. The aluminum "el cheapo" tops use a 5/8" wide slot, sometimes with short tabs that protrude into the slot:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...XFx4MKHWnsDvcQ1QIoAHoECAUQAQ&biw=1920&bih=966


A standard miter bar on a featherboard will not fit in the 5/8" wide slots, so if that's your issue ..... :sad2:


Making a stopped slot on a pieces of aluminum or steel is a job for a machine shop with a slotting cutter. You could get creative with a slot cutter in a router table, BUT it would be dangerous. A wood bar is the best alternative and easier to slot by far. :vs_cool:


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's how we used to make them. You only need to make the wooden bar. You can use your store-bought feather board.

https://ibuildit.ca/projects/table-saw-featherboard/


----------



## ManipulatingWood (Feb 20, 2019)

mavrick6382 said:


> My table saw has an aluminum top so unfortunately magnetic featherboards are out. The Milescraft had an expanding miter bar but even after tightening it down (and expanding the bar) it still moved. The Hedgehog has an expanding bar as well but it's rather difficult to get it to expand.
> 
> Really just looking for someone who has the same saw and has found a featherboard that works well with it. Sounds like @ggosack has had a good experience with the Kreg featherboards.


I also have the DWE7491RS and am having the same problem using the blue Kreg featherboards. The only success I’ve had in getting them to stay put is by wedging very thin cutoff rips on the sides of the miter bars and tightening the knobs down. But obviously, this isn’t a great long term solution. 

Have you found success with any other featherboards?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Packard said:


> Here's how we used to make them. You only need to make the wooden bar. You can use your store-bought feather board.
> 
> https://ibuildit.ca/projects/table-saw-featherboard/


Suggestion: Drilling a stop hole at each end of the slot will eliminate it from splitting.


----------

